# More fungus among us!



## Scotsman (Aug 2, 2014)

I did a day long canoe trip on one of the local creeks with a couple friends. The fishing was good, the weather was perfect, and the mushrooms were poppin'. We found a 50 yard stretch of bank along the creek that was loaded with chanterelles! Then we rounded another bend and found some "chickens."


----------



## waddler (Aug 3, 2014)

Only a small flush of Chanterelles in June. Very little rain and no Chanterelles since. However I have found "the blusher", parasols, Russulas, oysters, and 4 or 5 different species of boletes, One Edulis.

And this most unusual non-edible:







Identified on line as Amanita daucipes.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2014)

Good finds! 

Waddler, _Amanita cokeri_ is common around here and looks pretty much identical to that one, too.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Aug 5, 2014)

Am new to mushrooms but really getting interested.  Something fun to do between hunting seasons.


----------



## GLS (Aug 8, 2014)

elmer_fudd said:


> Am new to mushrooms but really getting interested.  Something fun to do between hunting seasons.



I go to the same woods where I hunt turkeys and woodcock.  There's something to be said about enjoying the different seasons and cycles of home woods and waters.


----------



## Scotsman (Aug 8, 2014)

elmer_fudd said:


> Am new to mushrooms but really getting interested.  Something fun to do between hunting seasons.



Amen!




GLS said:


> I go to the same woods where I hunt turkeys and woodcock.  There's something to be said about enjoying the different seasons and cycles of home woods and waters.



And amen to that, too!


----------



## waddler (Aug 9, 2014)

What are y'all doing about the bugs? I feel like a "Chigger Sandwich".


----------



## GLS (Aug 9, 2014)

Waddler, for ticks, I treat all exterior clothing with Permanone or equivalent. For chiggers and 'skeeters I use Deet products on exposed skin.  Gil


----------



## dh88 (Aug 9, 2014)

A spoon full of vinegar a day will keep bugs away


----------



## elmer_fudd (Aug 9, 2014)

Rub jewel weed on bites to stop itching.  Chiggers dont dig in right away, so i always shower after being in woods this time of year.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Aug 9, 2014)

dh88 said:


> A spoon full of vinegar a day will keep bugs away



I do that as well as garlic tablets.  Also bug repellent and thermacell.  All this combined slows em down pretty good.


----------



## collardncornbread (Aug 10, 2014)

waddler said:


> What are y'all doing about the bugs? I feel like a "Chigger Sandwich".



We thought all the chiggers in the world was at our camp over on the Alabama river...
We find it best the morning you are going to be in the chigger woods, take a bathing bath and add about 1/2 cup of bleach to the bath water. you will smell like bleached laundry but you wont be scratching near as bad, if at all.
and no it dont take all the hide off.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 10, 2014)

I work in the woods.  Before  I go in I stick my pants legs in my boots and spray some cheap OFF type stuff around the tops. if I get covered in seed ticks I spray my legs . When I finnish working back at the truck I spray my pants again. Just kill them, don't worry about trying to keep them off.


----------



## strutlife (Aug 15, 2014)

Those are some great finds. No telling what a chef would pay for those.


----------

